# Immigration to Aus 2015 Club



## anksstud (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

This thread is for people who has already recieved their Australian PR visa and planning to make a move in 2015.
Since already 4 months has passed in 2015, expats who have already immigrated to Australia can share their experience with others as well.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Friend,

I guess there is already a very active thread mentioned below, no offence though 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-148.html


----------



## anksstud (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Shorefisher,

Thanks for the advice. But these are ppl who would still be loadging their visa in 2015.
The idea for this thread was to share experience off ppl with ppl who have already moved or will move in this year.

Like for example me, i wld be moving in June 2015


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

I appreciate this idea, much information is available on this forum post-grant phase however most of that spans from 2011 till 2014 .... Let's keep the info rolling from the ones in pre & post-flight phases .... I'm currently looking into accommodation and job options, shall keep posting my findings


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Where are you planning to settle, anksstud?


----------



## anksstud (Mar 28, 2013)

June 2015. Sydney.
I will be flying from Mumbai.
Currently trying to figure out which flight would be the best.

what abt you?


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Welll ... I'll be moving from Lahore to Melbourne (got admission in one of the uni's there) and thanks to a colleague of mine, my ticket thingy is confirm. He works in Etihad and can help me get good rate ... I'm planning to fly this August end or September first week ... let's see how it actually pans out. So, what's your occupation?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

This is SSk and am flying on 1st of June, from Chennai to Melbourne.


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Do share your experience SSK


----------



## saanch (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey All,
I am moving in June 2015 to Sydney. I am trying for jobs from here for now.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please join below link for those who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## anksstud (Mar 28, 2013)

ibfij said:


> Welll ... I'll be moving from Lahore to Melbourne (got admission in one of the uni's there) and thanks to a colleague of mine, my ticket thingy is confirm. He works in Etihad and can help me get good rate ... I'm planning to fly this August end or September first week ... let's see how it actually pans out. So, what's your occupation?


I am CA and CFA. Currently looking for JOBs from here.
If anyone has any reference of good job consultancies, please help...


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

ibfij said:


> Do share your experience SSK



Ibfij,
Not sure which experience you're talking about!
 lemme know specifics please.


----------



## ibfij (Feb 26, 2015)

Your post-flight journey experience 



skksundar said:


> Ibfij,
> Not sure which experience you're talking about!
> lemme know specifics please.


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there. Are those planning to move have already secure a job?


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

hi all,

I have got 189 visa and planning to move in aug 2015. bt m confused about which city to move and and getting is job is a big concern.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to travel during June/July time from Chennai, India to Sydney. Still not yet finalized the flight and accodomation.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Subscribing!


----------



## karthigamahesh (Aug 28, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to travel during June/July time from Chennai, India to Sydney. Still not yet finalized the flight and accodomation.


Hi Husain,

Can you share your experiences of flying from Chennai to Melbourne? I am from Madurai and expecting grant this month. Which airlines did you choose?


----------



## karthigamahesh (Aug 28, 2015)

skksundar said:


> This is SSk and am flying on 1st of June, from Chennai to Melbourne.


Hi SKK,

Can you share your experiences of flying from Chennai to Melbourne? I am from Madurai and expecting grant this month. Which airlines did you choose?


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

karthigamahesh said:


> Hi Husain,
> 
> Can you share your experiences of flying from Chennai to Melbourne? I am from Madurai and expecting grant this month. Which airlines did you choose?


Hi Karthi,

I travelled via Singapore Airlines from Chennai to Sydney. As you know, Singapore Airlines is one of the best airlines in the world. It was a very short total duration 14/15hrs when compared to other airlines. I booked through Makemytrip.com as they give some discount and I also enquired cleartrip.com.


----------



## rehmanmdm (May 22, 2015)

Hey Guys , I am travelling to Sydney on 29th October. Do any one travelling on same time, please let me know. I am trying to find accomodation. Please get it touch so that we can share home.


----------

